# Opinions on front end conversion.



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

What do you think about putting this front end on my 89?


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

coupe or hatch. I personally fell silvia conversions go on coupe and all others go on the hatch. i woul dpesonally like an 97-98 S14 or S15 conversion on my hatch...but I will most likely stick with the pop ups. Looks will be the last last thing I do. i wil most likely stay pop ups. The money used to do a conversion will be better spent on functional things like enigine mods


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

s15 silvia front end *drool*  it looks ugly on coupes. hatches on the other hand.. *drool* once again.

it's rather expensive and like nx2000 said, i would rather spend the 3grand (about how much it costs) to get a new turbo or something. i like pop ups. sleepy eyes w/ quad projectors looks sick


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *s15 silvia front end *drool*  it looks ugly on coupes. hatches on the other hand.. *drool* once again.
> 
> it's rather expensive and like nx2000 said, i would rather spend the 3grand (about how much it costs) to get a new turbo or something. i like pop ups. sleepy eyes w/ quad projectors looks sick *



3 fucking g's......Man. Are those even HID or anything or are they just plain ol halogen


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Isnt that a wide-body cwest kit for s15? Be very expensive to convert an s13 to this!!!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

the s15 head lights cost about 750-900$ you can find one on ebay for around 600$. i believe they are HID..not sure though. for s13 to s15 front end conv, you have to get s15 lights (let's just say 750$), fenders (700$), made in china cf hood (400$), used oem s15 front bumper (400$ if you wanna go after-market 700$). you have to get a custom made headlight bracket, s15 hood hinges, rewire (not hard), and you WILL lose bumper support. HIGHLY recommend that you go to a reputable shop. "you get what you pay for" is very true in this case. so it'll come out to be around 3 grand..


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Maybe look into getting s15 parts from nissan australia rather than japan as we got the AUD domestic market s15. Could work out a little cheaper.


----------



## CCRICERKT1 (Oct 17, 2002)

this is in no way a cheap kit. i mean in japan here the kit sells for about 1000.00 then shipping to the states wow!! not a cheap project. 

for about 1/2 the price you can do the silvia front and have a bumber support and all that.

there decent looking and in the states limited, over here they are all over the place and i still am not sick of them yet>> ryan


----------

